
The Algorithm Design Manual (2008) - Chris2048
http://www.algorist.com/
======
jnordwick
> False Starts -- Algorithms textbooks generally present important algorithms
> as a fait accompli, obscuring the ideas involved in designing them and the
> subtle reasons why other approaches fail.

I really really like this idea. It is fairly common that I'm working on an
algorithm and I have pieces of it and can see goal line, but can't quite
figure out to get there.

Learning to see patterns and generalize solutions from past failures is
incredibly useful.

------
epberry
One of my favorite technical books. The sections on dynamic programming and
heuristics were a revelation for me working on some of my first non trivial
algorithms.

------
danharaj
Algorithms taught by Skiena was one of two CS courses I took at Stony Brook
(the other was formal logic) as they were cross listed with MAT. It was an
enjoyable class, i think Skiena has really nailed down how to teach CS. This
book covers more than can be taught in a semester so it was a great way for me
to get a wide breadth of basic algorithmic knowledge. I think its treatment of
simulated annealing stuck with me most.

------
eru
The Algorithm Design Manual is very 'fluffy'. I never understood why so many
people like it.

If you enjoy hand-waving and hate rigour, it's a nice read. But if you don't
like computer science in the first place, why don't you pick a good novel or a
book about giraffes?

[https://www.mccaughan.org.uk/g/books/alg-
design.html](https://www.mccaughan.org.uk/g/books/alg-design.html) puts a
similar objection in a much more sympathetic tone that I can manage.

I am quite enjoying the lecture notes on http
://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/algorithms/ recently, but there are for a
more advanced course.

~~~
wetpaws
It's the only book where author actually tries to make you understand the
topic rather than mastrubating on it's academic background and a bunch of
pseudomath.

~~~
Terr_
I think a lot of people ( _especially_ experienced ones) are too quick to
dismiss how much human skill comes from subconscious habits and intuition.
Since they aren't consciously struggling with it, it's not on their radar
anymore.

That's part of why it's so jarring for an professional to start trying to be
an educator for the first time.

~~~
eru
I've actually taught programming / CS.

(And that taught me that SICP is not as awesome as I nostalgically remembered.
My students still didn't like the algorithm design manual.)

------
fuball63
This was my textbook for an Algorithms course in school. I recently had to
crack it open again to brush up on algorithms before a tech interview; I think
it helped.

------
loverofthings
2nd Edition was published 10 years ago.

~~~
V2hLe0ThslzRaV2
10 years ago being 2008 - and the second edition also appears to be the most
recent edition too; age of the edition though appears to have no impact on its
value.

SOURCE: The Algorithm Design Manual 2nd ed. 2008 Edition
[https://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena...](https://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena/dp/1849967202)

